# ASX Sharemarket Game 2012



## explosiveanthony (13 February 2012)

Hi All,

Thought I'd start a thread on the upcoming ASX game as it Starts this week sometime (I think rego's close in the next day or so)

I've been doing a bit of reading lately and have a concept where I want to combine fundamental analysis with technical analysis because fundamental analysis generally get's you in too early and sells too early into an uptrend (it's just in the nature of the beast).

However, Technical analysis has no regards for value at all (and it has its own shortcomings such as false breakouts and being whipsawed in and out of trades). 
Technical analysis is a pretty broad field so I mainly talking about trend following per se (Michael Covels books including, turtle traders etc). 

I've seen a few educators say they combine fundamental with technical but by using fundamental, they namely use the P/E ratio which doesn't provide a goal post in terms of value (independent of share price gyrations).

My plan of attack for this year is to find good quality companies with high rates of return on equity (just a quick commsec search brings up a list in the asx top 200) as I have been reading roger Montgomery’s book valuable and found that quite interesting. 

Then I have taken that list (which can't be exported but I've read other places that you can do a fundamental screen and export) and done a little further analysis and culling and want to find only those good quality companies that are in an uptrend (hence overlay trend following with using Incredible charts (which has really good education btw).

That's my plan of attack and is relatively easy and straightforward as I have limited time during the week to implement it.

Let us know your thoughts and how you’re planning on trading/investing the sharemarket game.


----------



## So_Cynical (13 February 2012)

explosiveanthony said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thought I'd start a thread on the upcoming ASX game as it Starts this week sometime (I think rego's close in the next day or so)
> 
> ...




https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21796

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20170

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9814


----------



## pavilion103 (24 February 2012)

I thought I'd have a crack this year. 

I'm on $50,700 at the moment. Placed my first trades 2 days ago. 

I'm using VSA on some of the lower priced stocks. 

The best one so far for me is TOL which has shot up in the 2 days after purchase. I'm in 4 others too. FMG, IIN, RMD, BKN


----------



## Ves (24 February 2012)

I've also signed up. Must be almost two years now since I've played.

I don't trade "short-term" with real money, so I am giving it a go.

Closed trades out on WBC, TLS and JBH so far. Smallish % point gains.

My current balance is $50,815. Currently $16k in cash. Holding QBE, RIO, BHP and WES. They all bounced well mid-week, but didn't hold onto any momentum unfortunately. 

I remember last time I played I got really lucky when AOE was taken over.  Ended up with $55k or something similar, mainly due to that stock.


----------



## Dash8 (25 February 2012)

I'm holding Macquarie Group (MQG) and AGL Energy ( AGK). They were both doing fine until AGL released that it's first half profits have dropped. It's share price went down nearly 5% on Friday  I'm thinking the share price will bounce back next week, hopefully.


----------



## pavilion103 (27 February 2012)

$51,008 at the moment. 

Sold TOL this morning for a nice $700 profit (bought $5.20 sold $5.63)

Holding RMD, FMG, IIN, BKN - although will look to exit if they don't move soon. 
$11,250 cash on hand as of this morning.


----------



## Ves (5 March 2012)

pavilion103 said:


> $51,008 at the moment.
> 
> Sold TOL this morning for a nice $700 profit (bought $5.20 sold $5.63)
> 
> ...



I bought BKN and LYC near their respective weekly highs last week.

Well under-water on both now, especially on LYC.


----------



## pavilion103 (20 March 2012)

$51,025.

I'm out of all my positions now. ACR was my best: bought $3.70, sold $3.99. 

I've held too much money in cash recently because I haven't been actively trading. I will run some scans tonight and hopefully enter some new positions.


----------



## pavilion103 (23 March 2012)

$51,400

I'm in BLD, ACR, SEK, AGK


----------



## ishakeel (23 April 2012)

Looking forward to join next competition


----------



## Steve C (21 August 2012)

Just a little e-brag but below are my statistics...

current portfolio (live)
Portfolio total	$60,628.19
National performance (at close 20/08)
National leader	$61,731.11
National average	$51,644.76
Your ranking (at close 20/08)
*National ranking	4 of 7852
State ranking	1 of 906*

Currently ranked #1 in WA and #4 in Australia!!!

Very happy with that, of course it is mainly just a fluke, but still a nice feeling!


----------



## springhill (21 August 2012)

Steve C said:


> Just a little e-brag but below are my statistics...
> 
> current portfolio (live)
> Portfolio total	$60,628.19
> ...




Well done mate, exceptional work.


----------



## stewiejp (22 August 2012)

Good job - I'm playing the same game and sitting on the "National Average" of 51.5k roughly. Have left it a bit though, as the short term market is not really what floats my boat. Good fun though.


----------



## Steve C (23 August 2012)

springhill said:


> Well done mate, exceptional work.




Cheers  - now number 2 in Australia, just wish the competition ended this week as I would be in with a very real chance of winning $3000!

*Your performance*
Your current portfolio (live) 
Portfolio total $60,898.19 
National performance (at close 22/08) 
National leader $60,649.86 
National average $51,649.69 
Your ranking (at close 22/08)  
*National ranking 2 of 7929 
State ranking 1 of 912 *


----------

